# La menu bar en noire sans Nocturne + Question Icones.



## cudy29 (11 Août 2012)

Salut à tous.
Je voulais savoir si il y avait un moyen d'avoir la menu bar en noire (sous snow leopard) sans utiliser nocturne qui repasse en mode "day" à chaque re-démarage.

Autre chose, j'ai longuement parcourus le forum et internet sans réellement trouver mon bonheur :
Existe il un site ou l'ont peut trouver des pack d'icônes complet.
C'est à dire des icônes d'application d'origine mac (safari, mail, finder...) et plus (VLC, Firefox ... ) regroupées par thèmes.
Je tombe à chaque fois sur 3 ou 4 icônes dans le même thème, puis c'est tout. Pas evident pour se constituer un dock sympa.

Merci.


----------



## Larme (11 Août 2012)

http://macthemes.net ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Août 2012)

Pour la barre :
MenuBarFilter

Pour les icônes :
http://iconfactory.com/freeware/icon
http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/icons/icon-sets/


----------



## cudy29 (11 Août 2012)

Merci pour ces réponses.
J'avais déjà visité icon factory & iconpaper,
Je n'ai toujours pas trouver un thème d'icônes qui me plait réellement.


----------

